# Things Every Joe Should Know



## Marauder06 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was in a situation recently where a couple of people made some rookie mistakes that made me want to throat chop them.  It occurred to me that they most likely "just didn't know;" I wondered what else is out there that experienced people understand and newbies just don't get.  Please add your thoughts to the list:

-if you're in line for an MRE, just reach in the box, take the first one on top and move out.  Rummaging through MREs (or any chow for that matter) is called "rat fucking" and is usually second only to being a chow thief in terms of food-related things that piss people off and are likely to get your ass beat.  No one cares you don't like carrots, or that you want the one with the jalapeno cheese.  It's inconsiderate to the people behind you to take the good stuff and make the people in line behind you to wait for you to get your fat ass out of the way.

-if you're in the field, learn how to conserve water.  If you're somewhere that they actually have running water, don't leave it going while you shave or brush your teeth.  Shut that shit off unless you're actually washing/rinsing something at that time.

-know when to shut your damn mouth.  If you ask your boss for something and he says "yes," STOP TALKING.  Thank him and move out.  At that point you're wasting his time, and the only thing that can happen is that you're going to talk yourself out of whatever it was you wanted.

-again, related to shutting your mouth.  If you don't know how to act in a mixed-gender situation, learn.  Quickly.  This applies to both men and women.


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 13, 2009)

I completely agree with this post.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 13, 2009)

^^^ not nice to see some things have not changed and only have gotten worse.  



One of the greatest source of intel for the bad guys, is soldiers bragging/showing off.  With my space, youtube and all the forums on the interweb, loose lips are all too common.


----------



## AWP (Mar 13, 2009)

Over here turning on the lights in your barracks/ bhut/ RLB/ whatever is a very bad idea and can cause some heartache when you wake up the night or swing shift or all-the-time guys.

Hot water is a privilege and not a right.

The rest would send me into a rant about basic customs and courtesy that I don't see on a daily basis. Seriously, no one flushes a toilet anymore?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 13, 2009)

-	Do not claim to know something you don’t, there is no room for barracks lawyers in any branch of the military. You will only let people down when it counts.

-	In the absence of supervision or guidance, do what you feel is the right thing.

-	Do not argue with your superiors regardless if they are wrong, salute the flagpole and move out. After words do the right thing.

-	If you are not doing something and or tasked with doing something, get out of sight and go to sleep. You never know what the next mission may be.

-	If showers are available then fucking shower, you never know when they will not be available.

-	Reallocation of equipment does not apply to your own unit.

-	Treat everyone you meet with respect and dignity, regardless of who they are. That person might be the guy to save your life.

-	Learn from others and teach others, sharing the knowledge keeps things simple.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 13, 2009)

"Is that it/all/everything" are words that should never be spoken to someone higher ranking than you.
 Regardless of how you treat women when you're out of uniform, when you're in it you should act like a gentleman. Whistling at a girl you don't know from your barracks window is a bad idea given she's clearly not there for you. (Had someone do this to an ex who also happened to be a field grade officer's daughter.)
 Don't fnck with someone's water (or chow). Hot sauce in someone's H20 might seem funny...until they become a heat casualty a couple hours later.
 Carry a pen and a notebook. This doesn't just apply to Joes. I was always amazed when an O would come in to the S3 for a briefing only to spend the next 45 minutes nodding his head. We'd then either get a phone call asking for "clarification", or the man would end up _really_ pissed a couple days later when things went @ss up.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 13, 2009)

my two cents:

- You'll be surprised how far you can get working with other people if you are just POLITE.  Nothing schmoozing or condescending.  No cussing or barracks talk.  Just polite.  It works!


----------



## Swill (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't shit in the shower. Don't be that guy.


----------



## EverSoLost (Mar 19, 2009)

If one commits his mind to doing something in the Military odds are they'll accomplish it.  Only in the Military would I be given the opportunities I have been.  God yah gotta love this stuff.

Basic Common Core Tasks would be nice for everyone to know as well :)


----------



## car (Mar 19, 2009)

-Don't slam doors in the billets where others are sleeping.

 -It's never about you.

 -Never pass up an opportunity to pee.

 -Remember that you're setting an example, even if you're just standing there


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't be the "Honorary Corporal".

Just because the Chief/Gunny/SgtMajor left you "in charge" while he went and got a haircut does NOT make you god for the day. Don't be that guy, either.
:doh:




> - Learn from others and teach others (with respect), *sharing the knowledge* keeps things simple.


 And saves lives.


----------



## FNG_tracker (Mar 20, 2009)

Down Range only....Be Polite, Be Professional, and of course, be prepared to kill everyone you meet. If not, you are behind the power curve.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (May 18, 2009)

"in the absence of leadership, I will become that leadership."

just because you have NCOs doesn't mean you can't take charge and get the job done with other soldiers.  Every NCO got there by showing initiative, and every NCO was once a Joe.

things get fucked up -  own up to it. responsibility is a virtue NCOs can't teach you, you just have to figure it out on your own.  

you can't be a strong soldier, or a smart soldier.  you have to be both. if you're not smart, learn.  if you're not strong, work.  technically AND tactically proficient.

the basics save lives and get the mission accomplished; everything else is gravy on the 'taters.


----------



## Ex3 (May 18, 2009)

Swill said:


> Don't shit in the shower. Don't be that guy.



Please tell me you're joking, because that is beyond nasty.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (May 18, 2009)

nope.  happened in my building 2 nights ago.


----------



## car (May 18, 2009)

Excellent thread. I'm learning.....never said I was the smartest guy in the room...


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 8, 2009)

--Never pass up an opportunity to eat or take a shower. 
--If you bathe in a river don't use soap.
--Take good care of your feet.
--Be nice to the locals. 
--Complacency will kill you.
--Aggressive patrolling is not your Sgt trying to get you killed, it is designed to keep the enemy off balance so he can't sneak up and kill you. 
--Don't fuck with the locals.
--Put your bros first.
--The best way to survive a firefight is to concentrate on doing your job. It will override or suspend much of your fear.
--Don't waste your down time grab-assing. Learn as much as you can about the other organic weapons in your unit.
--Learn as much as you can from your Medic/Corpsman. 
--Learn as much as you can about comm, especially calling in arty, gunship support, medevac.
--Take time to study a map. Know where you are at all times.
--Don't fuck with the locals.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ex3 said:


> Please tell me you're joking, because that is beyond nasty.





He's not joking. The Phantom Shitter is everywhere. Yes...even on the flight deck of the USS Shreveport, LPD-12.


----------



## LadyDrill (Oct 8, 2009)

If you are just starting in the military be it basic, boot camp, etc., be the "quite man" nothing gets my attention faster than a bragger, show off, or lazy trainee. If you are good at basic, don't worry, I will notice.


----------



## car (Oct 8, 2009)

LadyDrill said:


> If you are just starting in the military be it basic, boot camp, etc., be the "quite man" nothing gets my attention faster than a bragger, show off, or lazy trainee. If you are good at basic, don't worry, I will notice.



Not talking down to you, DS, but we tell a lot of the newbies about being "the gray man...."   So......I like the way you think ;):)



7point62 said:


> --Never pass up an opportunity to eat or take a shower.
> --If you bathe in a river don't use soap.
> --Take good care of your feet.
> --Be nice to the locals.
> ...



Did you mention being good to the locals enough?  Well said, old Soldier! ;)


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 8, 2009)

car said:


> Not talking down to you, DS, but we tell a lot of the newbies about being "the gray man...."   So......I like the way you think ;):)
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mention being good to the locals enough?  Well said, old Soldier! ;)





Speaking of the gray man, DS & car...my Dad told me, "If the DI's are still having trouble remembering your name after 3 weeks, you're doing ok."


----------



## LadyDrill (Oct 8, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Speaking of the gray man, DS & car...my Dad told me, "If the DI's are still having trouble remembering your name after 3 weeks, you're doing ok."



Or we just can't pronounce it!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 8, 2009)

LadyDrill said:


> Or we just can't pronounce it!




The 'Black Hats' at BAC solved that problem by using the numbers chalked or pasted on the students helmets. (1951 in my case.)

I sort of remember one poor student that spit in the sawdust in the PLF pits, they sure remembered his number!


----------



## clavinr (Oct 8, 2009)

*It's true*



Ex3 said:


> Please tell me you're joking, because that is beyond nasty.



Yes there are phantom shitters...it is disgusting...pray you don't get a smearer (pronounced "schmeer ra") in your unit...phantom x10

oh, one more thing, there are also lady smearers.


----------



## Manolito (Oct 8, 2009)

If in combat and you are going to send rounds down range make them effective. I can't tell you how many times I watched rounds go down range shooting at 65 foot tall enemy. Then to hear anybody got ammunition. 
Clean your weapon often and then clean it one more time. 
Please and Thank You went a long way with me when somebody needed a favor.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 8, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> The 'Black Hats' at BAC solved that problem by using the numbers chalked or pasted on the students helmets. (1951 in my case.)
> 
> I sort of remember one poor student that spit in the sawdust in the PLF pits, they sure remembered his number!



I am impressed you remember your student number


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 9, 2009)

Manolito said:


> If in combat and you are going to send rounds down range make them effective. I can't tell you how many times I watched rounds go down range shooting at 65 foot tall enemy. Then to hear anybody got ammunition.
> Clean your weapon often and then clean it one more time.
> Please and Thank You went a long way with me when somebody needed a favor.




x1000 (You can't shoot straight if you're digging a hole to Detroit at the same time.)

And to add to my previous list:

--Be nice to the locals (_but never with unconditional trust_)
--familiarize yourself with any and all captured weapons, to the point where you could pick one up off the ground and use it.
--When working with foreign troops--this for non-SF people--be wary of any mood swing among them, a surliness, resentment, an uncooperativeness, any subtle changes in demeanor or body language that could indicate an impending "bad blood" scenario. I'm not talking about a valid tactical debate. 
--Your Purple Heart (in the words of my 1st Sgt) is nothing more than an enemy marksmanship badge.


That's all I got. ;)


----------



## 0699 (Oct 9, 2009)

Teufel said:


> I am impressed you remember your student number



I think 1951 was the year he went to jump school...


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 9, 2009)

Swill said:


> Don't shit in the shower. Don't be that guy.





Ex3 said:


> Please tell me you're joking, because that is beyond nasty.





clavinr said:


> ... oh, one more thing, there are also lady smearers.



Ex, whatever your imagination can come up with, the truth is infinitely worse.  And that is experience from not only the military, but working as a college janitor and housecleaner to put myself through my first college degree.

There are low life pond scum  wastes of humanity I'll refer to as "Slots", I'll not deign to call them females/women/ladies/gentlewomen.  They take full advantage of the additional bodily fluids nature has given them (AND the items associated with said bodily fluid) to utilize in their "artistic" endeavors.

Slots can be the nastiest, meanest, grossest, most vicious things the face of this earth have ever known.  In actions and verbiage.  

LL


----------



## Scotth (Oct 9, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Speaking of the gray man, DS & car...my Dad told me, "If the DI's are still having trouble remembering your name after 3 weeks, you're doing ok."


 
The exception to that rule is having red hair.

The DI's never learn your name but they sure remember who the hell you are regardless of your performance.:doh:


----------



## dknob (Oct 11, 2009)

* There is no such thing as chemlight batteries.


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 12, 2009)

*There is no blinker fluid, red light oil, keys to the humvee, or 100' of flightline in the S4 bunker
*Do not fuck with shit that you do not know how to operate without someone there who does know
*Hydrate and conserve water
*DO NOT field strip MREs...I will find you and place the remainder of that MRE in your boots while you are in the rack
*DTA-everyone is trying to kill you or use you for intel
*Fresh socks make that 36th hour on patrol more bearable 
*Be professional at all times - you never know who is listening


----------



## car (Oct 12, 2009)

clavinr said:


> Yes there are phantom shitters.



Seven words - The punchbowl at the EUCOM MI ball.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 12, 2009)

dknob said:


> * There is no such thing as chemlight batteries.


 

Yes there are, you find them next to the riser grease,  propwash, lefthanded monkeywrenches and gridsquares in the SSSC catalogue.:doh:  But, they can only be ordered by privates or 2LTs for some reason.


----------



## car (Oct 12, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Yes there are, you find them next to the riser grease,  propwash, lefthanded monkeywrenches and gridsquares in the SSSC catalogue.:doh:  But, they can only be ordered by privates or 2LTs for some reason.



You left out canopy lights and the keys to both the drop zone and Area J.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 12, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Yes there are, you find them next to the riser grease,  propwash, lefthanded monkeywrenches and gridsquares in the SSSC catalogue.:doh:  But, they can only be ordered by privates or 2LTs for some reason.



Frequency grease
ID-10T
BA-1100Ns
PRC E-7


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 12, 2009)

When I was in airborne hold I was told to find a box of grid squares, and I did. Well I found a box of graphing paper. The NCO did not find it funny that some smart ass private bested him, so I spent the next hour cutting the graphing paper into lil tiny pieces.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 12, 2009)

cback0220 said:


> When I was in airborne hold I was told to find a box of grid squares, and I did. Well I found a box of graphing paper. The NCO did not find it funny that some smart ass private bested him, so I spent the next hour cutting the graphing paper into lil tiny pieces.


 

it was better than painting rocks or picking up cigarrette butts, wasn't it?


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 12, 2009)

Always!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Oct 20, 2009)

I would suggest, for anybody who's planning on staying in awhile, and even if you're only doing a 3 or 4 year tour and getting out, to know the regs.

It's like ignorance of the law not being an excuse. And if nothing else, you can protect yourself in the clinches. Because let's face it, the "regs" get thrown in our face all the time, and sometimes the people quoting them either don't know what they're talking about, or misinterpret them.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 20, 2009)

Never turn down a school, even if you think it is lame and will suck.


----------



## crapgame (Oct 21, 2009)

Paddlefoot said:


> I would suggest, for anybody who's planning on staying in awhile, and even if you're only doing a 3 or 4 year tour and getting out, to know the regs.
> 
> It's like ignorance of the law not being an excuse. And if nothing else, you can protect yourself in the clinches. Because let's face it, the "regs" get thrown in our face all the time, and sometimes the people quoting them either don't know what they're talking about, or misinterpret them.



...and you never know when the head of your Directorate demonstrates either a lack of knowledge or lack of respect for the regs in an effort to screw you.

That's always choice!

There's nothing like walking into the IGs office with a rock solid case and having the IGs confirm it.  Unfortunately, there's also nothing like having to decide whether you're going to rock the whole effin boat over "little ol' me".


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 21, 2009)

How about having the attitude that everyone you meet has something to teach you!

If you see someone struggling then get in there and help them because sooner or later your going to be the one struggling and the person you helped previously may be the one to help you!

Pick one thing and do it better than anyone else and you will be a success!

Speak with your actions and if you say your going to do something make damn sure you follow through!

Do things for others without expecting anything in return!

Make it a point to learn something NEW (useful) to further your position/role/job each and every day!

Respect the rank even if you don't respect the person! (which is damn hard to do at times!)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Learn to navigate, you want to be able to look at a map and visualize the terrain on the ground in you mind, with that know how call in ECAS, Arty or Morts.  Being a POUGE trade is no excuse to not be able to either.

Treat everyone respectfully, remember the guy you take the piss out of for being a fuck up and treat like a leper in the barracks is going to be patrolling behind you with a live round up the spout one day.

Watch your arcs, even when its boring/your tired/that bug looks really interesting.

Don't ground lay, someone will stand in it and there is no way to clean all of the shit out of a Panama sole in the field, it will make your whole LUP stink.

Don't carry pictures or mail of/from your wife/kids/gf/bf.  Its a distraction, on patrol they don't exist and if you get captured some camel fucker will be rubbing one out in the john to them. 

Learn everything you can about radios, practice changing batteries in the dark.  Know how to fault find and carry a spare handset. 

Learn to site a Claymore properly, it is a weapon that need to be aimed and pointing it in the general direction is not good enough.

If you spend $3000 on a gucci go faster pack and warm kit don't get upset when it gets kicked out the door of a helo by a loadie when someone lights you up with a radar and they need to lighten the load or gets lost in transit.  Only spend money on what you need and know how to repair your stuff the system wont replace.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 21, 2009)

Keep your thumb away from the mag release unless you are planning on changing the mag, especially when you are on mile 18.

Take pride in your uniform, whatever it may be.

Always know you are better, faster and smarter than your enemy but always know he/she is way better, faster, smarter than you think he/she is.

Dead witnesses can't depose.

Remind your crew to hydrate prior to hitting the field and you won't hear "got any water" as often.

Don't second guess the packing list by removing items that may not think necessary, you can always chuck them on exfil if need be.

Don't treat or look at women in uniform any different than you would treat their male counterparts, it only makes you look like a complete asswipe.

Talk to your weapon.

When you are laying on ambush, don't be staring in amazement at the amount of mosquitoes on your buddies head because you have the same thing going on, keep your eyes on the objective.

Dead girls don't say no.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 21, 2009)

just because you trust your "safety" doesn't mean everyone else does.  don't mess with the trigger until you're ready to squeeze it.

any time you put down your weapon, gear, etc... check it.  make sure it's yours.  make sure no one fucked with it.  there are idiots out there who "accidentally" switch your stuff or screw with your gear/weapons for fun.  Don't take such things for granted.

always check your batteries BEFORE a mission.  when you're about to engage the BG at 0137 is not the time to realize your optic is about to wink out on you or your illuminator won't work.  

always pack more socks then you think you'll need.

treat your weapon like you treat your dog - because, like your dog, if you don't, there will come a day when it will bite you in the ass.

never underestimate the value of a teddy bear.

if you're tight on space, bring the beanie, leave the jacket - the beanie will help keep you just as warm, and you'll probably be in kit anyway.  

water and gatorade are not interchangeable.

remember the 3 M's... mess, motors, medical.  they make all the difference in the world.

For the FNG medic:

being a medic does not make you a prima donna.  don't be afraid to get dirty, learn headspace and timing, recite battle drills, write down freq's, and if all else fails, know where the extra barrels and ammo are.  

good medicine is, at times, bad tactics - there's a reason that quote still floats around today.

if you think you have enough kerlix, you are probably wrong.

check your guys' gear - when you get ambushed is not the time to find out they all still have CAT's with the plastic wrapper on, or that they keep jerky in their IFAK instead of Med supplies.


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Mar 3, 2010)

Someone should combine all these posts into an FM and distribute it


----------



## car (Mar 3, 2010)

Sierra Bravo said:


> Someone should combine all these posts into an FM and distribute it


 
Perhaps a staff officer......or the guy who started the thread..... :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm WAY too (self)important for that kind of thing... I have "people" now :)


----------



## Tazz (Mar 6, 2010)

On a convoy  it is ok to piss in a bottle or shit in a bag , but please take it with you ...lol

Having the biggest baddest knife is useless unless you learn how to use it.

Take a martial arts corse, you may not always have a weapon

when in doubt, empty the clip

if it bleeds, you can kill it

last advise id give a new troop is to realize your doing a job that puts lifes on the line yours and your teams...do every thing in your power to be the best and most prepared to do what ever it may take to bring you all home..


----------



## 0699 (Mar 6, 2010)

Tazz said:


> Having the biggest baddest knife is useless unless you learn how to use it.


 
And even then it's pretty useless...


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah,What do you cann the guy who brings a gun to a knife fight??  The Winner.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 6, 2010)

Id have to agree, my point was that im not gonna carry any weapon that im not proficient in the use of...thats all. I mean lets be honest, if you re to the point where a knife is your only weapon your in a world of shit i can only imagine, however if you ever did find yourself in that world of shit wouldn't you want to know how to use that knife proficiently even if only to use it to gain a rifle..i just see some many guys carrying these rambo knifes and they have no clue how to fight with it...it just seems foolish to me thats all


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Rifle Bayonet Fighting & E-Tool..... Or you could just keep your weapon clean and not waste all your ammo! ;)


----------



## Tazz (Mar 7, 2010)

good point JAB ...mabey i just enjoy the knife so much that i prefer it to others weapons


----------



## moobob (Mar 7, 2010)

Or you can do this


----------



## Tazz (Mar 8, 2010)

I mean there is primary weapons and secondary weapons and so on but if and when you ever get down to a knife im just saying would it be nice to be trained in how to use it...thats all


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 9, 2010)

If it ever comes to the point where I have no weapon I would throw everything and run before I ever went to a knife. I actually find the idea of training with them to be pretty fucking stupid. A knife is to open MRE's  cut 550 cord and clean animals. That is just about it. I know all you gear queers are scoffing at what I am saying but it is true. And a $20 Gerber knife opens MRE's and cuts 550 cord just the same as some $300 one. You should print that last one out and give it to privates. ANd on top of all of that why learn to knife fight if you have a bayonet that makes your piddly lil 12 inch blade into a 4 ft spear. Much much more effective in my mind.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 9, 2010)

Ill just say that i politely disagree. The bayonet is to long for close quarters fighting and seriously liits the speed witch you can engage multiple targets..mabey its because i train for close quarters fighting that i understand how easly that 4ft rifle can be redirected or moved and its just clumsy but thats just me


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 9, 2010)

OK enough knife chatter, there's clearly enough interest in the topic for one of you guys to start a new thread.  This is "Things Every Joe Should Know," not "Things Every Joe Should Know About Knives."


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 9, 2010)

Sometimes the stuff that people try to pass off as knowledge completely baffles me. I guess in all of my CQB training ninja knife fighting has never come up.

Put this down as something every joe should know. Don't spend your hard earned money on gucci pieces of kit that you really don't need, ie: knives headlamps, watches and other things gear queers claim you MUST have. The best kit you can buy often comes from Wal-Mart in the form of a gerber, an energizer headlamp and a casio g-shock. Those things will never give you problems and will save you money that you can later spend hanging out with your brothers. And if the time ever comes for you to slit some communists throat, your gerber has the proper accessories for that.


----------



## Loki (Nov 30, 2012)

This thread is epic! I think everyone has covered anything I could come up with and then some, however I have four main rules for success and happiness

These are my secrets of personal success, wealth and the ability to understand humanity.

On the house, free one time to you now;

*The one eyed man is King in the land of the blind* (_yes, only that much smarter_)
*Always have high hopes and very low expectations* (_your expectations will be achieved every fucking time_)
*You can't stop stupid* (_I don't give a rats ass what training you do, lectures or preventive measures are taken stupid trumps all_)
*When in doubt shut your mouth* (_look around, understand your audience, more than likely no one cares what you say. Unless asked shut up, less is always more. If you talk too much then the assumptions the listener is making are quickly dispelled by additional words and more information. You are now invalidating your point and bringing into question the entire premise of your objectives. This is absolutely a 100% CONCRETE rule when dealing with commissioned officers. They begin to see liability, assumption of risk and doubt your ability to carry it out. They now see their career in jeopardy. Don't scare the kids. SHUT THE FUCK UP! ) _
One other thing, if a senior NCO is having an adult conversation with superiors leave the area, now! They don't want, need and or desire your input... I know that kind of goes with rule number 4 but it bares repeating.

With deepest respect


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 30, 2012)

#4 = money


----------



## pardus (Nov 30, 2012)

Just because you talk loudly doesn't really mean you know things others don't know or know them better than everyone else.

It's OK if you don't know something, ask. No one knows it all so don't be embarrassed. Lives depend on you knowing certain things, remember that.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 30, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> #4 = money


So fucking much.


----------



## Warchief (Nov 30, 2012)

I once listened to an old Team Sergeant recite his personal rules of combat. He swore every time he’d violated one of the rules he’s been shot in Vietnam. His story told of NVA trackers running thru his patrol base, an unsuccessful prisoner snatch, being caught in a firefight between his patrol and the NVA and a close combat encounter with his weapon’s safety selector engaged.  His story was absolutely hilarious which is why I remember what he taught me many years ago.  Over the years, I realized his parable had important lessons hidden within his long ago war stories. There came a time when I adapted his lessons to my new and sadder reality as a staff officer. 

1. *Never chase someone who just stole your machinegun.   *Don’t be in a rush to over commit yourself as in haste makes waste. Always have a plan don’t make a bad situation worse by rushing into something before you think it through. Your plan should be organized in the manner of *PACE. (Primary, Alternate, Contingency and Emergency)*
*2.* *Never take a knife to a gunfight (*I know we’ve all heard this one but did you know it was based on a true story*)  *Be prepared and ready to fight before you step on the battlefield or conference room. Do detailed METT research so you know what the operating and threats conditions are.     
*3.* *Never initiate your ambush while standing in your own kill zone.  *Check yourself before you discipline or call someone else out.   Exceed the standard before you denigrate someone  for not meeting the standard.  
*4.* *Never dry fire in a firefight.  *Never take anything for granted.  Always inspect what you expect. If you deem something important or mission essential, it is worthy of double checking and ensuring you have redundancy whenever possible.


----------



## Loki (Nov 30, 2012)

This has to be the most enlightening and entertaining thread yet. However my life would and could have been so much easier knowing and accepting these pearls of wisdom about 30 years ago. Being hard ain't easy, but being hard headed hurts worse...


----------



## Loki (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## goon175 (Dec 1, 2012)

NEVER QUIT!


----------



## Karoshi (Dec 6, 2012)

Things Every JOE Should Know...

1. It's half the battle...
2. The other half is an equal mix of red lasers and blue lasers.


----------



## Rampart (Dec 12, 2012)

Always remember there will  always be someone who has been there and done that before you. Take advantage by listening to and watching them. It is free experience...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 12, 2012)

You never want to be the smartest person in the room.
Don't be the junior guy with a secret.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Keep yourself healthy, injuries and illnesses are the fastest way to lose your career.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Dec 13, 2012)

Soldiers first, yes - but not to the complete detriment of yourself.  You are no good to your Soldiers if you're unable to make mission.


----------



## usmcvet (Dec 30, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I was in a situation recently where a couple of people made some rookie mistakes that made me want to throat chop them.  It occurred to me that they most likely "just didn't know;" I wondered what else is out there that experienced people understand and newbies just don't get.  Please add your thoughts to the list:
> 
> -if you're in line for an MRE, just reach in the box, take the first one on top and move out.  Rummaging through MREs (or any chow for that matter) is called "rat fucking" and is usually second only to being a chow thief in terms of food-related things that piss people off and are likely to get your ass beat.  No one cares you don't like carrots, or that you want the one with the jalapeno cheese.  It's inconsiderate to the people behind you to take the good stuff and make the people in line behind you to wait for you to get your fat ass out of the way.



It has been a long time since I have been in the field.  Every case of MRE's was the same, it sounds like they've improved things quite a bit.  I did quickly memorize the numbers I liked and would trade.  It was actually a lot of fun at times.  We used to open the case of MRE's upside down so nobody could Rat Fuck and just had to grab and go.  Then the bitching and moaning began.  We always broke ours down so they were lighter and so we could get rid of stuff we did not want or need and so the trading could begin.

I've not seen or heard of the Phantom Shitter since my Jr. year at Norwich!  I don't freaking miss that dude!


----------

